# GREAT DAY



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Al Godwin was in town yesterday and wanted to go catch some fish as a last minute trip. Turned out I was free so off we went. We got right into a slow steady bite on nice trout getting Al?s limit on ice we went in search of reds. First stop plenty reds but all too small. Changed up and kit some ponds with the spoons and found the big ones TOO BIG. We kept two and turned a few loose. Finished trolling the banks with shrimp under corks to fill the limit on reds. Found the trout again just playing catch and release for a while enjoying the action and the day. To top it offa few reds made home to the captains grill for dinner. Thanks Al.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT. GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Dang that water is looking smooth Gene. Great catch boss!!


----------

